# Thoroughbred Filly Critique -Potential Purchase



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks great. The only thing I can see is long pasterns, but she may grow into those. A bit concerned about that low price.....Let us know how she is!


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

I think they are reputable people. They have horses in our schooling program at Middle Tennessee State University and they are very nice. She is ready to start training, so she is not even green, but that is fine with me! Horses are going very cheap around here, but I agree that $200 is a great deal if she is healthy, sound, and sane.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

CHECK OUT HEALTH! It is a great deal, but really really make sure to get a vet anyway. I just got a bad deal out of quite a reputable trainer so really be careful and where the price is low enough, get a vet check and her history!
Hope that helps!

And, make sure that even as a yearling and young horse that she is not flighty because naturally, they can be come even more energetic as the approach 3 and 4.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Hopefully her front legs straightened out. They are way under herself or over at the knee??? They actually looked somewhat deformed. Not sure if that is the term. I am guessing that is why the bargain price. If she is really young in the photo like a day or so then they could have straightened out. If she were a few months old I would be concerned


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Did they give you any recent pictures? IMO it's pretty rude of her to have put dated photos up.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i noticed her front legs were a bit wonky looking :S


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

I drove down today to see her in person. He says she will even out as she matures and that she is going through a wonky phase. I think she would look a lot better without the pot belly. She is very sweet temperament wise.

and I might add that her legs look HUGE and her joints look HUGE. I wonder how much more she has to grow?

Here are the pics I snapped today.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She's cute. In that last pic her hind end looks pretty weak, but she's still growing.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

her pasterns do look pretty long
Personally I wouldn't buy her but thats just me.
I don't mean that in a rude way.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Just because the owners say that she will grow out of this 'wonky' phase doesn't mean it will. I wouldn't reputable breeders would sell just any filly for that little. I have a feeling this is gonna turn out bad. But that's just my opinion. Don't mind me!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Very long pasterns and it doesn't look like she gets the best of care. Honestly I would look at that horse as a rescue and offer to take it for free. It looks as though they may not be able to afford to feed it and they would be money ahead


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Pasterns are too long imho.....she looks sweet,but not very well cared for


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to agree....now I know why she's so cheap


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

her hind is really weak , how old was she in the picture when you went to see her just jumping her hind has to be muscular and strong but i like her color cause as you go down her legs it gets lighter


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

The pot belly and serious lack of muscling concern me...I suspect given that in her "crappy yearling" shot, and this one with the belly, that she has not been on a good rotating worming program. 

Conformationally, I don't like the long pasterns; they are already sinking, and that does not mean anything good long term. She may not endure heavy work very well. Nothing about her, at this point, really sticks out to me posititively. NOW, that said, with proper worming, and good food, and exercises to build up her muscle strength she may turn out pretty decently. I WOULD NOT even consider starting this filly for another year, to two years...let her grow, and mature, and become strong.


----------



## macktheknife (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't think she's bad looking, and certainly not for $200. (I can see someone charging this much for her--its possible they don't have the funds to campaign her, or that they've gotten out of racing (I assume that's what she was bred for), just want to liquidate some of their less promising stock quickly, etc.) I do however agree with previous posters that she is sincerely lacking any kind of muscle development. If she is just moseying around in a smaller, flat lot with a less than raucous crew as it appears to be in pictures, I probably wouldn't be too concerned, considering her circumstances and how handsome daddy is. I also agree that the pasterns are long-ish, but if she has decently angled (read: not pancakes) feet, I don't think that they are so bad that she would be severely limited. As was previously suggested, I'd wait to break her until she was stronger, and in the meantime put her on a huge hill of a pasture, with the water bucket at the top. 

In conclusion, I'll agree that she's not textbook perfection, but she seems a cute horse who is probably perfectly capable of handling the kind of work you suggest for her. If anything... I'd reconsider one thing only: CHESTNUT MARE. ) 

good luck and be sure to post progress pics if you get her!


----------

